# Cherche un equivalent Mac à ResHacker ou Exescope



## bip bip (4 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous  

Je cherche un équivalent à ces programmes qui, sous Windows, permettent d'accéder aux ressources d'un .exe et d'en modifier le contenu.  

Pour info, je développe un contenu hybride en Flash pour un CDrom et peut modifier le menu contextuel de la projection pour Windows grâce à ResHacker; J'aimerais faire de même pour la projection Mac mais ne sais comment y parvenir. :rateau: 

(De plus, je ne sais pas si ça m'aurais avancé à grand chose mais le contenu du paquet n'est pas accessible pour les projections Flash, en tout cas pas via commande/clic...)

Veuillez m'excuser si le contenu de ce fil n'est pas tout à fait approprié à ce forum :rose: et merci à vous


----------



## bip bip (5 Septembre 2004)

resorcerer


----------

